# Help me,my HP Touchpad's Audio problem



## brucecui (Mar 5, 2013)

oh,hey,guys, my HP Touchpad's install CM9(whatever version) or CM10(whatever version),but not audio,but it has audio in the webos 3.05,please help me,first thanks!!!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

First thing you need to do is explain what you have or don't have. Are you having a problem with audio from the speakers, the headset or what? Do you hear alarms or notification sounds? Have you checked the volume to make sure it is turned all the way up. If it is all the way down, it's muted, vibrate only.


----------



## brucecui (Mar 5, 2013)

nevertells said:


> First thing you need to do is explain what you have or don't have. Are you having a problem with audio from the speakers, the headset or what? Do you hear alarms or notification sounds? Have you checked the volume to make sure it is turned all the way up. If it is all the way down, it's muted, vibrate only.


 the speakers no sounds
the headset no sounds
have no hear alarms
have no notification sounds

IT'S why ,help me


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

brucecui said:


> the speakers no sounds
> the headset no sounds
> have no hear alarms
> have no notification sounds
> ...


Have you check WebOS to see if sound works there?


----------



## synchron (Jul 4, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Have you check WebOS to see if sound works there?


I believe he said it works fine in WebOS 3.05 in his 1st post.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

synchron said:


> oh,hey,guys, my HP Touchpad's install CM9(whatever version) or CM10(whatever version),but not audio,but it has audio in the webos 3.05,please help me,first thanks!!!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

brucecui said:


> oh,hey,guys, my HP Touchpad's install CM9(whatever version) or CM10(whatever version),but not audio,but it has audio in the webos 3.05,please help me,first thanks!!!


You need to run ACMEUninstaller and completely remove Android and start fresh. I would install the latest CM9, moboot 0.3.8, cwm6, and gapps 0429 using ACME3. If your audio still does not work and does in WebOS, then I am stumped.


----------



## brucecui (Mar 5, 2013)

nevertells said:


> You need to run ACMEUninstaller and completely remove Android and start fresh. I would install the latest CM9, moboot 0.3.8, cwm6, and gapps 0429 using ACME3. If your audio still does not work and does in WebOS, then I am stumped.


thank you ,i try it


----------



## brucecui (Mar 5, 2013)

nevertells said:


> You need to run ACMEUninstaller and completely remove Android and start fresh. I would install the latest CM9, moboot 0.3.8, cwm6, and gapps 0429 using ACME3. If your audio still does not work and does in WebOS, then I am stumped.


as above opeation,my hp touchpad just vibration,no sounds,the problem is still,i have no idea,someone else can help me,first think you!!!


----------



## brucecui (Mar 5, 2013)

I find the audio drive from one website("update-ath6kl-v4.2-for-20120520-signed.zip"),update it from cwm6.It has sounds normal look like,run it for a moment,it's OK.
When i sleep ,hp touchpad close screem until morning ,i open screem but it's not ok,it has no sounds(this's problem before),then i reboot it ,it's OK that has sounds normal.
Now i find problem that it's not close screem long time,new problem,someone else has appeared?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

If sounds works in WebOS, I believe you should ACMEUnistall everything- do a Full Erase in WebOS- and then reattempt installing CM10 with ACME3

This way- you WILL know what version of CM you are using.....


----------



## shenxinaz (Feb 6, 2013)

I refresh the Tpuchpad with NovaInstaller_92 which force update the firmware and A6 firmware
Now sound back


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fantastic- that's all it took ;-)


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

shenxinaz said:


> I refresh the Tpuchpad with NovaInstaller_92 which force update the firmware and A6 firmware
> Now sound back


I am having this same problem posted at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39854-cm10-34-losing-sound-randomly/. Where did you download NovaInstaller_92, can you share link to download. I think I need to update the A6 firmware also to reset the registers.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

shenxinaz said:


> I am having this same problem posted at http://rootzwiki.com...sound-randomly/. Where did you download NovaInstaller_92, can you share link to download. I think I need to update the A6 firmware also to reset the registers.


Yeah, I think a lot of us would like to hear more about NovaInstaller_92. This is the first mention I have heard of it. Please post a link to where you downloaded it and any forums or threads where you saw it discussed. Google and Bing searches do not turn up anything. Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

shenxinaz said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of us would like to hear more about NovaInstaller_92. This is the first mention I have heard of it. Please post a link to where you downloaded it and any forums or threads where you saw it discussed. Google and Bing searches do not turn up anything. Thanks


What What! We need a link please, many people would benefit from this link! I can't find anything with a Google search, the internet has failed..... Give us your secrets


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> What What! We need a link please, many people would benefit from this link! I can't find anything with a Google search, the internet has failed..... Give us your secrets


I PM'ed this guy. Hopefully he'll reply. Maybe he's a serial prankster.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I PM'ed this guy. Hopefully he'll reply. Maybe he's a serial prankster.


Lol Mabye we just got punk'd


----------



## aaron1312 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey guys, not trying to rez a month-old topic but I made an account just to share. This problem occurs intermittently when I remove the headphones/earphones from the jack. The easy workaround (less timeconsuming) was to actually purchase this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.directservices.SmartVolumeControlPlus&hl=en

I think the issue occurs when CM isn't listening for when it is removed etc. However, using a different app to change the volume seems to work. Just a heads up. Peace out


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

aaron1312 said:


> Hey guys, not trying to rez a month-old topic but I made an account just to share. This problem occurs intermittently when I remove the headphones/earphones from the jack. The easy workaround (less timeconsuming) was to actually purchase this app:
> https://play.google....ntrolPlus&hl=en
> 
> I think the issue occurs when CM isn't listening for when it is removed etc. However, using a different app to change the volume seems to work. Just a heads up. Peace out


I was messing around with this the other day and discovered that when I unplug the headphones, whatever apps is playing pauses and as soon as I press play again, sound is back. This may be what you are seeing.


----------



## shenxinaz (Feb 6, 2013)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=232390&uk=4195413612

here are the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]NovaInstaller_92 [/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]but I can only get sound with CM9 and [/background]update-ath6kl-v4.2-for-20120520-signed.zip 
but I am still puzzle why a Wifi patch can make sound?
in CM10 still sound doesn't work


----------

